# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Bonus action for wizard?

## Kurald Galain

What's a good feat or item or multiclass that would give a wizard a good multi-use _bonus action_ ability? I note the whole party is using lots of bonus actions except for my wizard character (who goes move + spell most of his turns).

----------


## diplomancer

> What's a good feat or item or multiclass that would give a wizard a good multi-use _bonus action_ ability? I note the whole party is using lots of bonus actions except for my wizard character (who goes move + spell most of his turns).


Telekinetic feat is the usual answer here, though a cheaper (specially if your Int is even) and still very useful option I also like (depending on how lenient your DM is) is Unseen Servant. 

My DM's usually let them feed Healing Potions, either to me or to fallen comrades. That's the easy use, but there are tons of things an unseen servant can do with some creative thinking. Being a ritual and you a wizard, it doesn't even cost you a preparation slot.

If your DM lets you Ritually cast spells while on the move, it's even better, as you can easily have 3 or 4 unseen servants ready at once. Even though you can only command one at a time, given their low move speed it might be good to have one next to each of your comrades for that clutch healing potion.

----------


## J-H

Here's the list of BA spells.
https://www.nerdsandscoundrels.com/b...ion-spells-5e/
Unfortunately, most are concentration, and most are not on the wizard list.

You could also pick up spells that let you do something as a bonus action on following rounds, like Bigby's Hand of Does Lots of Stuff, or Flaming Sphere, or Dust Cloud.

Also, it's OK to not use your Bonus Action.  You're a wizard, not a rogue.  You probably are keeping up with the party and making a difference anyway.

----------


## Mastikator

Use dragon's breath on your familiar. Fire breathing owl.

----------


## Witty Username

Spell selection is the primary thing here, as you go up in level concentration spells that bonus actions an bonus action spell casts are about.
As for multiclassing, 2 levels in rogue will get you cunning action, 3 levels in sorcerer will get you quicken spell.
As for feats telekinetic and Fey Touched can get you some good bonus action effects.

Goblin race gets you nimble escape which is another route to having a good bonus action.

----------


## firelistener

Flaming Sphere is a great spell for utilizing your bonus action, but I think you'll find that it and similar spells aren't always worth the concentration in a fight when you could otherwise cast Fly or something else. You really only need your regular action as a Wizard though. No other class is likely to be dishing out Fireballs and Lightning Bolts to clear out groups of enemies the way you can, which is invaluable.

----------


## Psyren

A lot of racials are also a bonus action and can be useful. For example, if your Wizard is a summon or pet build, a Kobold's Draconic Cry would be a pretty notable DPR boost.

----------


## Frogreaver

Animate Dead?

----------


## RogueJK

The Telekinetic feat, and specifically choosing spells that utilize your BA for repeated actions on multiple turns, like Flaming Sphere, Animate Objects, Bigby's Hand, and Crown of Stars.

----------


## Rav

Yeah a lot of folk mentioned it already but Telekinetic feat is fantastic on wizards for this reason, they often have free BA, and being able to shove people around as a BA is super clutch for shunting them into or out of your spell effects.

Wanna launch a Lightning Bolt but the fighter is, yet again, standing in the middle of the line of enemies? Yank him out the way. Then start blasting. 

Enemy up in your face and you need to get away? BA shove it out your face then move without provoking.

Druid pinned down, flanked, and needs an escape? Yank them away from the pack attacking them.

Enemy stops just outside your Cleric pal's spirit guardians? Shove that dummy right into it, cause damage now, and then again when he starts his turn in there.

An enemy fights free and crawls out of your Web spell? Bop. Back into it sucka.

Etc. etc. etc. Completely inexhaustible supply of reposition is just always going to be handy.

----------


## Kurald Galain

Thanks for the tips! I think I'll go with Unseen Servant until I can pick a new feat, and then Telekinetic.

----------

